# Gattuso commenta il KO contro il Torino. 26 aprile 2019.



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro il Torino:"Oggi siamo stati condannati da un episodio. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Squadra viva. Abbiamo pagato l'episodio. Dobbiamo assumerci le responsabilità. Ma abbiamo fatto quello che dovevamo fare. Abbiamo creato dei pericoli. Quando prendi un rigore in quel modo si perdono le staffe. Nelle ultime partite succede sempre qualcosa. Non riusciamo a reagire. Io non posso andare in conferenza e dire che ho visto la squadra bene. Il primo responsabile sono io. Me la sento di andare avanti? E' una squadra che si impegna ma facciamo più fatica. Pensiamo troppo. E quando sei giovani e pensi troppo, devo farmi anche qualche domanda. Per questo dico che non riesco a entrare nella testa. Vorrei sempre gli occhi della tigre. Futuro? Sono legato ai risultati come tutti. Stiamo facendo fare figuracce ad una squadra storica ed il primo responsabile sono io. Oggi difficilmente verticalizzavamo. Suso non veniva mai dentro al campo. Quando comincio a preoccuparti troppo possono venire dei periodi così. Prima del rigore però non ricordo azioni pericolose del Torino. L'atteggiamento mi è piaciuto poi abbiamo perso la testa ma con un periodo così ci sta. Ci manca la tranquillità, una serie di risultati. Abbiamo fatto fatica negli ultimi due mesi. La stiamo vivendo male. Ci diamo mazzate da sole. Certe cose ce le cerchiamo. Dobbiamo essere più bravi a commettere meno errori. *Voglio ripartire dalla prestazione di oggi. Ho visto una squadra viva*. Erano anni che non ci giovacamo il quarto posto nelle ultime partite. Non siamo i più forti d'Italia ma possiamo migliorare. Anche io ho sbagliato, e devo migliorare. Mi sono preso troppe colpe? E' una cosa che facevo anche da giocatore e mi è rimasta. Con i ragazzi si può lavorare sui concetti, per altre cose ci vuole un pò di tempo in più".

Alla Rai aggiunge:"La luce si è spenta dopo il KO nel derby. C'entra anche la componente mentale. E' una squadra giovane, serve anche furbizia che si accumula nelle battaglie. Salvini dice che il Milan è vergognoso? Dice bene. La responsabilità me la prendo tutta io".


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Aprile 2019)

No vabbé ragazzi è diventato Montella, io non ce la faccio sul serio sparatemi nelle pupille


----------



## 7vinte (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro il Torino:"Oggi siamo stati condannati da un episodio. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Squadra viva. Abbiamo pagato l'episodio. Dobbiamo assumerci le responsabilità. Ma abbiamo fatto quello che dovevamo fare. Abbiamo creato dei pericoli. Quando prendi un rigore in quel modo si perdono le staffe".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



No dai vi prego


----------



## Zenos (28 Aprile 2019)

Il primo responsabile sono io. E quando si dimette?


----------



## Pit96 (28 Aprile 2019)

Ha detto che per la prestazione "abbiamo fatto quello che dovevamo fare"

Che rabbia, che rabbia!!!!


----------



## bmb (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro il Torino:"Oggi siamo stati condannati da un episodio. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Squadra viva. Abbiamo pagato l'episodio. Dobbiamo assumerci le responsabilità. Ma abbiamo fatto quello che dovevamo fare. Abbiamo creato dei pericoli. Quando prendi un rigore in quel modo si perdono le staffe".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



Alla fine mi sento anche di dire che sta dicendo cose sensate. Siamo tutti incazzati neri, con il fegato che scoppia e lo stomaco chiuso. Ma stasera eravamo in partita e l'arbitro l'ha mandata in una direzione.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Aprile 2019)

fa vomitare
come persona proprio


----------



## Hellscream (28 Aprile 2019)

Non commento perchè scriverei solo insulti e verrei bannato per 4 anni galattici.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro il Torino:"Oggi siamo stati condannati da un episodio. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Squadra viva. Abbiamo pagato l'episodio. Dobbiamo assumerci le responsabilità. Ma abbiamo fatto quello che dovevamo fare. Abbiamo creato dei pericoli. Quando prendi un rigore in quel modo si perdono le staffe. Nelle ultime partite succede sempre qualcosa. Non riusciamo a reagire. Io non posso andare in conferenza e dire che ho visto la squadra bene. Il primo responsabile sono io. Me la sento di andare avanti? E' una squadra che si impegna ma facciamo più fatica. Pensiamo troppo. E quando sei giovani e pensi troppo, devo farmi anche qualche domanda. Per questo dico che non riesco a entrare nella testa. Vorrei sempre gli occhi della tigre. Futuro? Sono legato ai risultati come tutti. Stiamo facendo fare figuracce ad una squadra storica ed il primo responsabile sono io".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



.


----------



## 6milan (28 Aprile 2019)

Una sola domanda ti devi fare cara gattuso. Chiediti se sei un allenatore


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2019)

Ormai siamo a livelli fantozziani


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro il Torino:"Oggi siamo stati condannati da un episodio. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Squadra viva. Abbiamo pagato l'episodio. Dobbiamo assumerci le responsabilità. Ma abbiamo fatto quello che dovevamo fare. Abbiamo creato dei pericoli. Quando prendi un rigore in quel modo si perdono le staffe. Nelle ultime partite succede sempre qualcosa. Non riusciamo a reagire. Io non posso andare in conferenza e dire che ho visto la squadra bene. Il primo responsabile sono io. Me la sento di andare avanti? E' una squadra che si impegna ma facciamo più fatica. Pensiamo troppo. E quando sei giovani e pensi troppo, devo farmi anche qualche domanda. Per questo dico che non riesco a entrare nella testa. Vorrei sempre gli occhi della tigre. Futuro? Sono legato ai risultati come tutti. Stiamo facendo fare figuracce ad una squadra storica ed il primo responsabile sono io".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



Questo dice mille volte "il responsabile sono io" ma non si fa da parte....


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2019)

Sei il primo responsabile? E quando ti dimetti?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2019)

Meno male che al massimo, spero, ci dovremo sorbire solo altre 4 interviste post gara...


----------



## Goro (28 Aprile 2019)

_Volevo solo soldi_ è la canzone del nostro mister


----------



## Zenos (28 Aprile 2019)

Niente dice di aver visto una squadra viva che ha fatto quello che doveva fare.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro il Torino:"Oggi siamo stati condannati da un episodio. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Squadra viva. Abbiamo pagato l'episodio. Dobbiamo assumerci le responsabilità. Ma abbiamo fatto quello che dovevamo fare. Abbiamo creato dei pericoli. Quando prendi un rigore in quel modo si perdono le staffe. Nelle ultime partite succede sempre qualcosa. Non riusciamo a reagire. Io non posso andare in conferenza e dire che ho visto la squadra bene. Il primo responsabile sono io. Me la sento di andare avanti? E' una squadra che si impegna ma facciamo più fatica. Pensiamo troppo. E quando sei giovani e pensi troppo, devo farmi anche qualche domanda. Per questo dico che non riesco a entrare nella testa. Vorrei sempre gli occhi della tigre. Futuro? Sono legato ai risultati come tutti. Stiamo facendo fare figuracce ad una squadra storica ed il primo responsabile sono io. Oggi difficilmente verticalizzavamo. Suso non veniva mai dentro al campo. Quando comincio a preoccuparti troppo possono venire dei periodi così. Prima del rigore però non ricordo azioni pericolose del Torino. L'atteggiamento mi è piaciuto poi abbiamo perso la testa ma con un periodo così ci sta. Ci manca la tranquillità, una serie di risultati. Abbiamo fatto fatica negli ultimi due mesi. La stiamo vivendo male. Ci diamo mazzate da sole. Certe cose ce le cerchiamo. Dobbiamo essere più bravi a commettere meno errori. *Voglio ripartire dalla prestazione di oggi. Ho visto una squadra viva*. ".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



.


----------



## Cataldinho (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro il Torino:"Oggi siamo stati condannati da un episodio. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Squadra viva. Abbiamo pagato l'episodio. Dobbiamo assumerci le responsabilità. Ma abbiamo fatto quello che dovevamo fare. Abbiamo creato dei pericoli. Quando prendi un rigore in quel modo si perdono le staffe. Nelle ultime partite succede sempre qualcosa. Non riusciamo a reagire. Io non posso andare in conferenza e dire che ho visto la squadra bene. Il primo responsabile sono io. Me la sento di andare avanti? E' una squadra che si impegna ma facciamo più fatica. Pensiamo troppo. E quando sei giovani e pensi troppo, devo farmi anche qualche domanda. Per questo dico che non riesco a entrare nella testa. Vorrei sempre gli occhi della tigre. Futuro? Sono legato ai risultati come tutti. Stiamo facendo fare figuracce ad una squadra storica ed il primo responsabile sono io. Oggi difficilmente verticalizzavamo. Suso non veniva mai dentro al campo. Quando comincio a preoccuparti troppo possono venire dei periodi così. Prima del rigore però non ricordo azioni pericolose del Torino. L'atteggiamento mi è piaciuto poi abbiamo perso la testa ma con un periodo così ci sta. Ci manca la tranquillità, una serie di risultati. Abbiamo fatto fatica negli ultimi due mesi. La stiamo vivendo male. Ci diamo mazzate da sole. Certe cose ce le cerchiamo. Dobbiamo essere più bravi a commettere meno errori. *Voglio ripartire dalla prestazione di oggi. Ho visto una squadra viva*. ".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate


----------



## Pampu7 (28 Aprile 2019)

mi chiedo come abbia fatto a passare l'esame a coverciano


----------



## andreima (28 Aprile 2019)

Tragedia


----------



## Heaven (28 Aprile 2019)

No vabbè... pure Ambrosini inascoltabile

Spero che intervenga Leonardo


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro il Torino:"Oggi siamo stati condannati da un episodio. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Squadra viva. Abbiamo pagato l'episodio. Dobbiamo assumerci le responsabilità. Ma abbiamo fatto quello che dovevamo fare. Abbiamo creato dei pericoli. Quando prendi un rigore in quel modo si perdono le staffe. Nelle ultime partite succede sempre qualcosa. Non riusciamo a reagire. Io non posso andare in conferenza e dire che ho visto la squadra bene. Il primo responsabile sono io. Me la sento di andare avanti? E' una squadra che si impegna ma facciamo più fatica. Pensiamo troppo. E quando sei giovani e pensi troppo, devo farmi anche qualche domanda. Per questo dico che non riesco a entrare nella testa. Vorrei sempre gli occhi della tigre. Futuro? Sono legato ai risultati come tutti. Stiamo facendo fare figuracce ad una squadra storica ed il primo responsabile sono io. Oggi difficilmente verticalizzavamo. Suso non veniva mai dentro al campo. Quando comincio a preoccuparti troppo possono venire dei periodi così. Prima del rigore però non ricordo azioni pericolose del Torino. L'atteggiamento mi è piaciuto poi abbiamo perso la testa ma con un periodo così ci sta. Ci manca la tranquillità, una serie di risultati. Abbiamo fatto fatica negli ultimi due mesi. La stiamo vivendo male. Ci diamo mazzate da sole. Certe cose ce le cerchiamo. Dobbiamo essere più bravi a commettere meno errori. *Voglio ripartire dalla prestazione di oggi. Ho visto una squadra viva*. ".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



Ho perso anche la rabbia agonistica... Riesco solo a ridere davanti a certe scempiaggini...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Niente dice di aver visto una squadra viva che ha fatto quello che doveva fare.



...non ci vede


----------



## Zenos (28 Aprile 2019)

"Si può lavorare parlando che le mani non si usano"
Ma la scuola dell'obbligo almeno l'ha fatta?


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro il Torino:"Oggi siamo stati condannati da un episodio. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Squadra viva. Abbiamo pagato l'episodio. Dobbiamo assumerci le responsabilità. Ma abbiamo fatto quello che dovevamo fare. Abbiamo creato dei pericoli. Quando prendi un rigore in quel modo si perdono le staffe. Nelle ultime partite succede sempre qualcosa. Non riusciamo a reagire. Io non posso andare in conferenza e dire che ho visto la squadra bene. Il primo responsabile sono io. Me la sento di andare avanti? E' una squadra che si impegna ma facciamo più fatica. Pensiamo troppo. E quando sei giovani e pensi troppo, devo farmi anche qualche domanda. Per questo dico che non riesco a entrare nella testa. Vorrei sempre gli occhi della tigre. Futuro? Sono legato ai risultati come tutti. Stiamo facendo fare figuracce ad una squadra storica ed il primo responsabile sono io. Oggi difficilmente verticalizzavamo. Suso non veniva mai dentro al campo. Quando comincio a preoccuparti troppo possono venire dei periodi così. Prima del rigore però non ricordo azioni pericolose del Torino. L'atteggiamento mi è piaciuto poi abbiamo perso la testa ma con un periodo così ci sta. Ci manca la tranquillità, una serie di risultati. Abbiamo fatto fatica negli ultimi due mesi. La stiamo vivendo male. Ci diamo mazzate da sole. Certe cose ce le cerchiamo. Dobbiamo essere più bravi a commettere meno errori. *Voglio ripartire dalla prestazione di oggi. Ho visto una squadra viva*. Erano anni che non ci giovacamo il quarto posto nelle ultime partite. Non siamo i più forti d'Italia ma possiamo migliorare. Anche io ho sbagliato, e devo migliorare. Mi sono preso troppe colpe? E' una cosa che facevo anche da giocatore e mi è rimasta. Con i ragazzi si può lavorare sui concetti, per altre cose ci vuole un pò di tempo in più".



.


----------



## Ecthelion (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro il Torino:"Oggi siamo stati condannati da un episodio. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Squadra viva. Abbiamo pagato l'episodio. Dobbiamo assumerci le responsabilità. Ma abbiamo fatto quello che dovevamo fare. Abbiamo creato dei pericoli. Quando prendi un rigore in quel modo si perdono le staffe. Nelle ultime partite succede sempre qualcosa. Non riusciamo a reagire. Io non posso andare in conferenza e dire che ho visto la squadra bene. Il primo responsabile sono io. Me la sento di andare avanti? E' una squadra che si impegna ma facciamo più fatica. Pensiamo troppo. E quando sei giovani e pensi troppo, devo farmi anche qualche domanda. Per questo dico che non riesco a entrare nella testa. Vorrei sempre gli occhi della tigre. Futuro? Sono legato ai risultati come tutti. Stiamo facendo fare figuracce ad una squadra storica ed il primo responsabile sono io. Oggi difficilmente verticalizzavamo. Suso non veniva mai dentro al campo. Quando comincio a preoccuparti troppo possono venire dei periodi così. Prima del rigore però non ricordo azioni pericolose del Torino. L'atteggiamento mi è piaciuto poi abbiamo perso la testa ma con un periodo così ci sta. Ci manca la tranquillità, una serie di risultati. Abbiamo fatto fatica negli ultimi due mesi. La stiamo vivendo male. Ci diamo mazzate da sole. Certe cose ce le cerchiamo. Dobbiamo essere più bravi a commettere meno errori. *Voglio ripartire dalla prestazione di oggi. Ho visto una squadra viva*. Erano anni che non ci giovacamo il quarto posto nelle ultime partite. Non siamo i più forti d'Italia ma possiamo migliorare. Anche io ho sbagliato, e devo migliorare. Mi sono preso troppe colpe? E' una cosa che facevo anche da giocatore e mi è rimasta ".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



Mazzate, Occhi della Tigre, dai... siamo messi così, siamo in un cartoon


----------



## Freddiedevil (28 Aprile 2019)

Va cacciato adesso, ha perso la squadra.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro il Torino:"Oggi siamo stati condannati da un episodio. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Squadra viva. Abbiamo pagato l'episodio. Dobbiamo assumerci le responsabilità. Ma abbiamo fatto quello che dovevamo fare. Abbiamo creato dei pericoli. Quando prendi un rigore in quel modo si perdono le staffe. Nelle ultime partite succede sempre qualcosa. Non riusciamo a reagire. Io non posso andare in conferenza e dire che ho visto la squadra bene. Il primo responsabile sono io. Me la sento di andare avanti? E' una squadra che si impegna ma facciamo più fatica. Pensiamo troppo. E quando sei giovani e pensi troppo, devo farmi anche qualche domanda. Per questo dico che non riesco a entrare nella testa. Vorrei sempre gli occhi della tigre. Futuro? Sono legato ai risultati come tutti. Stiamo facendo fare figuracce ad una squadra storica ed il primo responsabile sono io. Oggi difficilmente verticalizzavamo. Suso non veniva mai dentro al campo. Quando comincio a preoccuparti troppo possono venire dei periodi così. Prima del rigore però non ricordo azioni pericolose del Torino. L'atteggiamento mi è piaciuto poi abbiamo perso la testa ma con un periodo così ci sta. Ci manca la tranquillità, una serie di risultati. Abbiamo fatto fatica negli ultimi due mesi. La stiamo vivendo male. Ci diamo mazzate da sole. Certe cose ce le cerchiamo. Dobbiamo essere più bravi a commettere meno errori. *Voglio ripartire dalla prestazione di oggi. Ho visto una squadra viva*. Erano anni che non ci giovacamo il quarto posto nelle ultime partite. Non siamo i più forti d'Italia ma possiamo migliorare. Anche io ho sbagliato, e devo migliorare. Mi sono preso troppe colpe? E' una cosa che facevo anche da giocatore e mi è rimasta. Con i ragazzi si può lavorare sui concetti, per altre cose ci vuole un pò di tempo in più".




Non si rende minimamente conto che oggi ha mandato la stagione a fare in culo, pazzesco.


----------



## Heaven (28 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso sta facendo tirocinio all’AC Milan. Se credi di dover ancora crescere, DIMETTITI, stai affossando la stagione del Milan non del Monza. Sky è un circo


----------



## Anguus (28 Aprile 2019)

No ragazzi mi dispiace. Io smetto di seguire il Milan fin quando rimane al suo posto, ed è la prima volta che lo faccio. Basta così


----------



## Anguus (28 Aprile 2019)

E aggiungo, se avessimo avuto una tifoseria con le palle, domani sotto la sede ci doveva essere l'inferno


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Aprile 2019)

Io sinceramente stasera non c'è l'ho con Gattuso 
ma con il sistema italia si!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> E aggiungo, se avessimo avuto una tifoseria con le palle, domani sotto la sede ci doveva essere l'inferno


 La tifoseria organizzata pensa solo alle attivita' in stile Gomorra per Milano.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> E aggiungo, se avessimo avuto una tifoseria con le palle, domani sotto la sede ci doveva essere l'inferno



Assolutamente.

La mediocrità del Milan è anche e soprattutto colpa della tifoseria organizzata, ormai inesistente e dedita solamente ad attività criminali.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Aprile 2019)

La squadra viva, i ragazzi giovani, gli occhi della tigre...

Voglio morire


----------



## rot-schwarz (28 Aprile 2019)

incommentabile. le parole di gattuso, ha assistito a un'altra partita non lo so... la squadra non era grintosa era il contrario moscia, non pressava non cercava di vincere, e' propio fuori di testa. questo non lo cacciano piu' se parla cosi' questop e' sicuro che resta


----------



## Miracle1980 (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Assolutamente.
> 
> La mediocrità del Milan è anche e soprattutto colpa della tifoseria organizzata, ormai inesistente e dedita solamente ad attività criminali.


Non sono assolutamente d’accordo. La colpa adesso è solo della società. Non si presentano a scusarsi, non esonerano l’allenatore e non hanno nemmeno il coraggio di vedere lo strazio in campo fino al fischio finale.
Altro che tifoseria...la colpa é solo di chi lavora nel Ac Milan ragazzi!


----------



## PM3 (28 Aprile 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente stasera non c'è l'ho con Gattuso
> ma con il sistema italia si!!!



Posso capire che i cambi e Piatek in panchina possano essere scelte discutibili.
Ma oggi il Milan ha fatto una discreta partita creando diverse occasioni. 
La partita è stata decisa da Guida.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Aprile 2019)

Dichiarazioni di una stupidità disarmante


----------



## danjr (28 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Posso capire che i cambi e Piatek in panchina possano essere scelte discutibili.
> Ma oggi il Milan ha fatto una discreta partita creando diverse occasioni.
> La partita è stata decisa da Guida.


Suso doveva esssere espulso, forse anche conti m, non diciamo cavolate


----------



## PM3 (28 Aprile 2019)

danjr ha scritto:


> Suso doveva esssere espulso, forse anche conti m, non diciamo cavolate



ahahah
Ma Dove? 
Non tutte le trattenute sono gialli.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro il Torino:"Oggi siamo stati condannati da un episodio. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Squadra viva. Abbiamo pagato l'episodio. Dobbiamo assumerci le responsabilità. Ma abbiamo fatto quello che dovevamo fare. Abbiamo creato dei pericoli. Quando prendi un rigore in quel modo si perdono le staffe. Nelle ultime partite succede sempre qualcosa. Non riusciamo a reagire. Io non posso andare in conferenza e dire che ho visto la squadra bene. Il primo responsabile sono io. Me la sento di andare avanti? E' una squadra che si impegna ma facciamo più fatica. Pensiamo troppo. E quando sei giovani e pensi troppo, devo farmi anche qualche domanda. Per questo dico che non riesco a entrare nella testa. Vorrei sempre gli occhi della tigre. Futuro? Sono legato ai risultati come tutti. Stiamo facendo fare figuracce ad una squadra storica ed il primo responsabile sono io. Oggi difficilmente verticalizzavamo. Suso non veniva mai dentro al campo. Quando comincio a preoccuparti troppo possono venire dei periodi così. Prima del rigore però non ricordo azioni pericolose del Torino. L'atteggiamento mi è piaciuto poi abbiamo perso la testa ma con un periodo così ci sta. Ci manca la tranquillità, una serie di risultati. Abbiamo fatto fatica negli ultimi due mesi. La stiamo vivendo male. Ci diamo mazzate da sole. Certe cose ce le cerchiamo. Dobbiamo essere più bravi a commettere meno errori. *Voglio ripartire dalla prestazione di oggi. Ho visto una squadra viva*. Erano anni che non ci giovacamo il quarto posto nelle ultime partite. Non siamo i più forti d'Italia ma possiamo migliorare. Anche io ho sbagliato, e devo migliorare. Mi sono preso troppe colpe? E' una cosa che facevo anche da giocatore e mi è rimasta. Con i ragazzi si può lavorare sui concetti, per altre cose ci vuole un pò di tempo in più".



"Gli occhi della tigre".  Eye of the tiger. Ma dove siamo, a Rocky? Questo è andato, sta vivendo in un film sulla pelle dell'AC Milan 1899. Adesso basta, per me ha perso tutti i crediti della "bandiera".


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Aprile 2019)

Abbiamo un allenatore che oltre che essere il nulla dal punto di vista tattico, è diventato un crisantemo che trasmette la depressione in ogni conferenza e intervista. Perchè alle 23.15 non è ancora stato esonerato?


----------



## rot-schwarz (28 Aprile 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Abbiamo un allenatore che oltre che essere il nulla dal punto di vista tattico, è diventato un crisantemo che trasmette la depressione in ogni conferenza e intervista. Perchè alle 23.15 non è ancora stato esonerato?



questo sara' l'allenatore fino alla fine..


----------



## alcyppa (28 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro il Torino:"Oggi siamo stati condannati da un episodio. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Squadra viva. Abbiamo pagato l'episodio. Dobbiamo assumerci le responsabilità. Ma abbiamo fatto quello che dovevamo fare. Abbiamo creato dei pericoli. Quando prendi un rigore in quel modo si perdono le staffe. Nelle ultime partite succede sempre qualcosa. Non riusciamo a reagire. Io non posso andare in conferenza e dire che ho visto la squadra bene. Il primo responsabile sono io. Me la sento di andare avanti? E' una squadra che si impegna ma facciamo più fatica. Pensiamo troppo. E quando sei giovani e pensi troppo, devo farmi anche qualche domanda. Per questo dico che non riesco a entrare nella testa. Vorrei sempre gli occhi della tigre. Futuro? Sono legato ai risultati come tutti. Stiamo facendo fare figuracce ad una squadra storica ed il primo responsabile sono io. Oggi difficilmente verticalizzavamo. Suso non veniva mai dentro al campo. Quando comincio a preoccuparti troppo possono venire dei periodi così. Prima del rigore però non ricordo azioni pericolose del Torino. L'atteggiamento mi è piaciuto poi abbiamo perso la testa ma con un periodo così ci sta. Ci manca la tranquillità, una serie di risultati. Abbiamo fatto fatica negli ultimi due mesi. La stiamo vivendo male. Ci diamo mazzate da sole. Certe cose ce le cerchiamo. Dobbiamo essere più bravi a commettere meno errori. *Voglio ripartire dalla prestazione di oggi. Ho visto una squadra viva*. Erano anni che non ci giovacamo il quarto posto nelle ultime partite. Non siamo i più forti d'Italia ma possiamo migliorare. Anche io ho sbagliato, e devo migliorare. Mi sono preso troppe colpe? E' una cosa che facevo anche da giocatore e mi è rimasta. Con i ragazzi si può lavorare sui concetti, per altre cose ci vuole un pò di tempo in più".
> 
> Alla Rai aggiunge:"La luce si è spenta dopo il KO nel derby. C'entra anche la componente mentale. E' una squadra giovane, serve anche furbizia che si accumula nelle battaglie".



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> "Gli occhi della tigre".  Eye of tiger. Ma dove siamo, a Rocky? Questo è andato, sta vivendo in un film sulla pelle dell'AC Milan 1899. Adesso basta, per me ha perso tutti i crediti della "bandiera".



mettiamo apollo creed vice allenatore


----------



## ispanicojon7 (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro il Torino:"Oggi siamo stati condannati da un episodio. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Squadra viva. Abbiamo pagato l'episodio. Dobbiamo assumerci le responsabilità. Ma abbiamo fatto quello che dovevamo fare. Abbiamo creato dei pericoli. Quando prendi un rigore in quel modo si perdono le staffe. Nelle ultime partite succede sempre qualcosa. Non riusciamo a reagire. Io non posso andare in conferenza e dire che ho visto la squadra bene. Il primo responsabile sono io. Me la sento di andare avanti? E' una squadra che si impegna ma facciamo più fatica. Pensiamo troppo. E quando sei giovani e pensi troppo, devo farmi anche qualche domanda. Per questo dico che non riesco a entrare nella testa. Vorrei sempre gli occhi della tigre. Futuro? Sono legato ai risultati come tutti. Stiamo facendo fare figuracce ad una squadra storica ed il primo responsabile sono io. Oggi difficilmente verticalizzavamo. Suso non veniva mai dentro al campo. Quando comincio a preoccuparti troppo possono venire dei periodi così. Prima del rigore però non ricordo azioni pericolose del Torino. L'atteggiamento mi è piaciuto poi abbiamo perso la testa ma con un periodo così ci sta. Ci manca la tranquillità, una serie di risultati. Abbiamo fatto fatica negli ultimi due mesi. La stiamo vivendo male. Ci diamo mazzate da sole. Certe cose ce le cerchiamo. Dobbiamo essere più bravi a commettere meno errori. *Voglio ripartire dalla prestazione di oggi. Ho visto una squadra viva*. Erano anni che non ci giovacamo il quarto posto nelle ultime partite. Non siamo i più forti d'Italia ma possiamo migliorare. Anche io ho sbagliato, e devo migliorare. Mi sono preso troppe colpe? E' una cosa che facevo anche da giocatore e mi è rimasta. Con i ragazzi si può lavorare sui concetti, per altre cose ci vuole un pò di tempo in più".
> 
> Alla Rai aggiunge:*"La luce si è spenta dopo il KO nel derby.* C'entra anche la componente mentale. E' una squadra giovane, serve anche furbizia che si accumula nelle battaglie".



La luce (fortuna) si e' spenta molto prima del derby...


----------



## alcyppa (28 Aprile 2019)

Non fa mai male ricordare il “se diventassi un peso per il Milan mi farei da parte”.


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro il Torino:"Oggi siamo stati condannati da un episodio. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Squadra viva. Abbiamo pagato l'episodio. Dobbiamo assumerci le responsabilità. Ma abbiamo fatto quello che dovevamo fare. Abbiamo creato dei pericoli. Quando prendi un rigore in quel modo si perdono le staffe. Nelle ultime partite succede sempre qualcosa. Non riusciamo a reagire. Io non posso andare in conferenza e dire che ho visto la squadra bene. Il primo responsabile sono io. Me la sento di andare avanti? E' una squadra che si impegna ma facciamo più fatica. Pensiamo troppo. E *quando sei giovani *e pensi troppo, devo farmi anche qualche domanda. Per questo dico che non riesco a entrare nella testa. Vorrei sempre gli occhi della tigre. Futuro? Sono legato ai risultati come tutti. Stiamo facendo fare figuracce ad una squadra storica ed il primo responsabile sono io. Oggi difficilmente verticalizzavamo. Suso non veniva mai dentro al campo. Quando comincio a preoccuparti troppo possono venire dei periodi così. Prima del rigore però non ricordo azioni pericolose del Torino. L'atteggiamento mi è piaciuto poi abbiamo perso la testa ma con un periodo così ci sta. Ci manca la tranquillità, una serie di risultati. Abbiamo fatto fatica negli ultimi due mesi. La stiamo vivendo male. Ci diamo mazzate da sole. Certe cose ce le cerchiamo. Dobbiamo essere più bravi a commettere meno errori. Voglio ripartire dalla prestazione di oggi. Ho visto una squadra viva. Erano anni che non ci giovacamo il quarto posto nelle ultime partite. Non siamo i più forti d'Italia ma possiamo migliorare. Anche io ho sbagliato, e devo migliorare. Mi sono preso troppe colpe? E' una cosa che facevo anche da giocatore e mi è rimasta. *Con i ragazzi si può lavorare sui concetti, per altre cose ci vuole un pò di tempo in più*".
> 
> Alla Rai aggiunge:"La luce si è spenta dopo il KO nel derby. C'entra anche la componente mentale. E' una squadra giovane, serve anche furbizia che si accumula nelle battaglie".



Anche l'Ajax è una squadra di ragazzini e le ha suonate al Real Madrid e alla Juventus.


----------



## kekkopot (28 Aprile 2019)

Dice che si sente responsabile. E allora dimettiti come avevi promesso durante l'affidamento dell'incarico. Lo ricordavo più uomo da giocatore e invece...


----------



## 1972 (28 Aprile 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Dice che si sente responsabile. E allora dimettiti come avevi promesso durante l'affidamento dell'incarico. Lo ricordavo più uomo da giocatore e invece...



sossoldi che si perdono con le dimissioni


----------



## varvez (29 Aprile 2019)

Calabroleso


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro il Torino:"Oggi siamo stati condannati da un episodio. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Squadra viva. Abbiamo pagato l'episodio. Dobbiamo assumerci le responsabilità. Ma abbiamo fatto quello che dovevamo fare. Abbiamo creato dei pericoli. Quando prendi un rigore in quel modo si perdono le staffe. Nelle ultime partite succede sempre qualcosa. Non riusciamo a reagire. Io non posso andare in conferenza e dire che ho visto la squadra bene. Il primo responsabile sono io. Me la sento di andare avanti? E' una squadra che si impegna ma facciamo più fatica. Pensiamo troppo. E quando sei giovani e pensi troppo, devo farmi anche qualche domanda. Per questo dico che non riesco a entrare nella testa. Vorrei sempre gli occhi della tigre. Futuro? Sono legato ai risultati come tutti. Stiamo facendo fare figuracce ad una squadra storica ed il primo responsabile sono io. Oggi difficilmente verticalizzavamo. Suso non veniva mai dentro al campo. Quando comincio a preoccuparti troppo possono venire dei periodi così. Prima del rigore però non ricordo azioni pericolose del Torino. L'atteggiamento mi è piaciuto poi abbiamo perso la testa ma con un periodo così ci sta. Ci manca la tranquillità, una serie di risultati. Abbiamo fatto fatica negli ultimi due mesi. La stiamo vivendo male. Ci diamo mazzate da sole. Certe cose ce le cerchiamo. Dobbiamo essere più bravi a commettere meno errori. *Voglio ripartire dalla prestazione di oggi. Ho visto una squadra viva*. Erano anni che non ci giovacamo il quarto posto nelle ultime partite. Non siamo i più forti d'Italia ma possiamo migliorare. Anche io ho sbagliato, e devo migliorare. Mi sono preso troppe colpe? E' una cosa che facevo anche da giocatore e mi è rimasta. Con i ragazzi si può lavorare sui concetti, per altre cose ci vuole un pò di tempo in più".
> 
> Alla Rai aggiunge:"La luce si è spenta dopo il KO nel derby. C'entra anche la componente mentale. E' una squadra giovane, serve anche furbizia che si accumula nelle battaglie. Salvini dice che il Milan è vergognoso? Dice bene. La responsabilità me la prendo tutta io".



.


----------



## folletto (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro il Torino:"Oggi siamo stati condannati da un episodio. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Squadra viva. Abbiamo pagato l'episodio. Dobbiamo assumerci le responsabilità. Ma abbiamo fatto quello che dovevamo fare. Abbiamo creato dei pericoli. Quando prendi un rigore in quel modo si perdono le staffe. Nelle ultime partite succede sempre qualcosa. Non riusciamo a reagire. Io non posso andare in conferenza e dire che ho visto la squadra bene. Il primo responsabile sono io. Me la sento di andare avanti? E' una squadra che si impegna ma facciamo più fatica. Pensiamo troppo. E quando sei giovani e pensi troppo, devo farmi anche qualche domanda. Per questo dico che non riesco a entrare nella testa. Vorrei sempre gli occhi della tigre. Futuro? Sono legato ai risultati come tutti. Stiamo facendo fare figuracce ad una squadra storica ed il primo responsabile sono io. Oggi difficilmente verticalizzavamo. Suso non veniva mai dentro al campo. Quando comincio a preoccuparti troppo possono venire dei periodi così. Prima del rigore però non ricordo azioni pericolose del Torino. L'atteggiamento mi è piaciuto poi abbiamo perso la testa ma con un periodo così ci sta. Ci manca la tranquillità, una serie di risultati. Abbiamo fatto fatica negli ultimi due mesi. La stiamo vivendo male. Ci diamo mazzate da sole. Certe cose ce le cerchiamo. Dobbiamo essere più bravi a commettere meno errori. *Voglio ripartire dalla prestazione di oggi. Ho visto una squadra viva*. Erano anni che non ci giovacamo il quarto posto nelle ultime partite. Non siamo i più forti d'Italia ma possiamo migliorare. Anche io ho sbagliato, e devo migliorare. Mi sono preso troppe colpe? E' una cosa che facevo anche da giocatore e mi è rimasta. Con i ragazzi si può lavorare sui concetti, per altre cose ci vuole un pò di tempo in più".
> 
> Alla Rai aggiunge:"La luce si è spenta dopo il KO nel derby. C'entra anche la componente mentale. E' una squadra giovane, serve anche furbizia che si accumula nelle battaglie. Salvini dice che il Milan è vergognoso? Dice bene. La responsabilità me la prendo tutta io".



Lo dice anche lui!
E la società è stata per settimane ad assistere a questo scempio senza fare niente...........mi si sta squagliando il fegato


----------



## Pivellino (29 Aprile 2019)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> mi chiedo come abbia fatto a passare l'esame a coverciano



Gli passava i fogli Brocchi.


----------



## Zenos (29 Aprile 2019)

"Sono il primo responsabile ma cu lu Ca ca me dimettu e rinunciu alla buonuscita".


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro il Torino:"Oggi siamo stati condannati da un episodio. La squadra ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Squadra viva. Abbiamo pagato l'episodio. Dobbiamo assumerci le responsabilità. Ma abbiamo fatto quello che dovevamo fare. Abbiamo creato dei pericoli. Quando prendi un rigore in quel modo si perdono le staffe. Nelle ultime partite succede sempre qualcosa. Non riusciamo a reagire. Io non posso andare in conferenza e dire che ho visto la squadra bene. Il primo responsabile sono io. Me la sento di andare avanti? E' una squadra che si impegna ma facciamo più fatica. Pensiamo troppo. E quando sei giovani e pensi troppo, devo farmi anche qualche domanda. Per questo dico che non riesco a entrare nella testa. Vorrei sempre gli occhi della tigre. Futuro? Sono legato ai risultati come tutti. Stiamo facendo fare figuracce ad una squadra storica ed il primo responsabile sono io. Oggi difficilmente verticalizzavamo. Suso non veniva mai dentro al campo. Quando comincio a preoccuparti troppo possono venire dei periodi così. Prima del rigore però non ricordo azioni pericolose del Torino. L'atteggiamento mi è piaciuto poi abbiamo perso la testa ma con un periodo così ci sta. Ci manca la tranquillità, una serie di risultati. Abbiamo fatto fatica negli ultimi due mesi. La stiamo vivendo male. Ci diamo mazzate da sole. Certe cose ce le cerchiamo. Dobbiamo essere più bravi a commettere meno errori. *Voglio ripartire dalla prestazione di oggi. Ho visto una squadra viva*. Erano anni che non ci giovacamo il quarto posto nelle ultime partite. Non siamo i più forti d'Italia ma possiamo migliorare. Anche io ho sbagliato, e devo migliorare. Mi sono preso troppe colpe? E' una cosa che facevo anche da giocatore e mi è rimasta. Con i ragazzi si può lavorare sui concetti, per altre cose ci vuole un pò di tempo in più".
> 
> Alla Rai aggiunge:"La luce si è spenta dopo il KO nel derby. C'entra anche la componente mentale. E' una squadra giovane, serve anche furbizia che si accumula nelle battaglie. Salvini dice che il Milan è vergognoso? Dice bene. La responsabilità me la prendo tutta io".



Mia opinione su come sono andati i fatti:
Dopo il derby la società ha comunicato a Gattuso che a fine anno sarebbe stato sollevato dall'incarico a prescindere dai risultati; e gli è stato chiesto di cercare di chiudere 4° e provare a vincere al CI..

Rino purtroppo l'ha presa male e ha perso voglia..la squadra gli è semplicemente andata dietro (come ovvio) e ci siamo messi su un binario morto..

Errore della società non capire l'uomo Gattuso che è uno emotivo, insicuro e che quindi a fronte dell'esonero certo non ha più saputo tirare fuori quella capacità di fare gruppo coi ragazzi (e persa quella...tatticamente abbiamo visto che deve ancora farne di strada)..fiducia mal riposta, ma francamente è il solito discorso, cambiare per cambiare significava compromettere anche l'anno dopo..o avere i soliti 3 allenatori a libro paga, e sappiamo che siamo coi conti già disastrati..

Errore del professionista Gattuso..anteporre se stesso all'incarico che gli è stato assegnato..

Situazione ormai irrimediabile..ed ennesima stagione buttata nel ce55o...peccato..era davvero l'anno buono per mettere le basi e ripartire..


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (29 Aprile 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Una sola domanda ti devi fare cara gattuso. Chiediti se sei un allenatore



Mi dispiace tanto per Ringhio, perché ci stanno prendendo bandiera per bandiera del Milan glorioso che fu e ce la stanno facendo odiare. Ha diverse colpe, come le ha la squadra e come le ha la società che è stata poco lungimirante.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (29 Aprile 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> sossoldi che si perdono con le dimissioni



Ha allenato gratis 6 mesi, quindi non penso sia per questo. Lo escluderei, piuttosto direi che non ha la lucidità per vedere le cose in modo oggettivo in questo momento e la conseguenza è che sta facendo più danni che bene.


----------



## Manue (29 Aprile 2019)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace tanto per Ringhio, perché ci stanno prendendo bandiera per bandiera del Milan glorioso che fu e ce la stanno facendo odiare. Ha diverse colpe, come le ha la squadra e come le ha la società che è stata poco lungimirante.



È vero, 
ma ci sono tanti haters che sono ragazzini che quel Milan l'hanno visto solo di striscio, 
per loro Gattuso non è una persona da ringraziare, lui come Inzaghi, ecc ecc...
ma sono persone da odiare.

Io Rino non lo reputo all'altezza nel suo lavoro, così come Pippo Inzaghi, 
ma non riesco ad odiarlo, insultarlo come fanno tanti, addirittura con offese personali.

Nella mia vita mi ha regalato troppe gioie per poterlo odiare...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Aprile 2019)

La colpa è di chi l'ha messo lì e di chi lo ha confermato quando è palese che non può fare l'allenatore. Questa squadra non ha fatto progressi di gioco dal 2-2 di Benevento, prima partita di Gattuso sulla panchina del Milan.


----------

